

TfL Travel Alerts - ploureiro
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tfltravelalerts.android&referrer=utm_source%3Dhackernews%26utm_medium%3Dpost%26utm_campaign%3Dhackernews
I decided to write this application because whenever there are delays on my line, I never check tfl website. Sure I could have checked every other day that week, but not on the day with a bad service!<p>Using this app I can get the current status, weekend status and set up my regular commutes so I get notified if I&#x27;m going to be affected by problems. Simple and fast.<p>We make use of push notifications so it won&#x27;t drain your battery! ;)<p>Suggestions and feedback are more than welcome!<p>This app is open source. Check it here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;antonyt&#x2F;TflTravelAlerts
======
ploureiro
I decided to write this application because whenever there are delays on my
line, I never check tfl website. Sure I could have checked every other day
that week, but not on the day with a bad service!

Using this app I can get the current status, weekend status and set up my
regular commutes so I get notified if I'm going to be affected by problems.
Simple and fast.

We make use of push notifications so it won't drain your battery! ;)

Suggestions and feedback are more than welcome! Please share!

This app is open source. Check it here:
[https://github.com/antonyt/TflTravelAlerts](https://github.com/antonyt/TflTravelAlerts)

